
Leaving Apple and Google: “I have now completely moved from my iPhone” - prince707
https://twitter.com/gael_duval/status/1086315046668517376
======
taylodl
I've reached the point in my life where my compute tools are appliances. Since
the tools and technologies I use for building applications are cross-platform
I can run on any platform that's convenient for me, which in my case is Apple.
Is it a walled garden? Sure, but for me it's more like a walled Garden of
Eden. That may not be the case for you, and that's okay. I'm an amateur
musician and Apple's platforms have widespread community support and tools.
Some people choose Windows because they're really into the gaming community.
Some people choose Linux because they're into the tinkering community. Outside
of tech most people don't care so long as they have a device that works
without much fuss on their part. Whatever works best for you. Just remember
these are tools, not religions.

